# Interesting T-Jet motor mod



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't know why I've never thought of this myself.....


http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-HO-Dodge...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

they cut up an A/fx chassis I was doing this same thing this weekend but did not finish. I was using a tomy turbo motor, but still need to raise the axel to get the gears lined up


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Somebody ....*

..... pleeez send that Charger body to Bill Hall.  nd


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Did one of those as a kid with a riggen motor,also made a jet car
out of a Tjet with a small Estes rocket motor,hooked the nichrome
starter wires to the pickup shoes.It burnt a hole in the track and
shot down the basement,shattered into a hundred pieces against 
the wall.It was a good thing my parents weren't home.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Serious hack job on a Tuffy chassis. Melted plastic, cold solder joints, and center of mass raised substantially. 

Behold the Can Jet.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tjettim said:


> Did one of those as a kid with a riggen motor,also made a jet car
> out of a Tjet with a small Estes rocket motor,hooked the nichrome
> starter wires to the pickup shoes.It burnt a hole in the track and
> shot down the basement,shattered into a hundred pieces against
> the wall.It was a good thing my parents weren't home.


Too bad you dont have it on film! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe I could get Mythbusters do a reanactment.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*From the Island of Dr Moreau*

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha!

That sucker needs to go in my Museum of Chassis Horrors.:freak:

Truly a classic! It's what modern inlines became...kinda... Good powerplant with a durable pickup system. Just the way we drew it up in 3rd grade.

A snapshop of the times. We wanted power, but sure hated the wimpy Tyco pro pick up assems. Looks like this guy took it to heart.

....still LMAO ...I'm gonna bid!...no really!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

From the Island of Dr Moreau , now thats old


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

This is great...thanks for Sharron. Bill "eye" hope you win. LOL 

Bob...This is better than the Super III...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> This is great...thanks for Sharron. Bill "eye" hope you win. LOL
> 
> Bob...This is better than the Super III...zilla



I bet the brushes stay where they belong.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Roll baby roll...*



joez870 said:


> I bet the brushes stay where they belong.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa and .....etc. :roll:

Bob...smokem' if you gottem'...zillla


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, that body reminds me of my own seafoam green Charger. Mine isn't painted, but it does have the cut wheel wells. And as a bonus, mine has, ahem -- shaved door handles! :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

mowyang said:


> Hey, that body reminds me of my own seafoam green Charger. Mine isn't painted, but it does have the cut wheel wells. And as a bonus, mine has, ahem -- shaved door handles! :woohoo:


mowyang,

Cool and now all you need is an Engine glued on the hood...Vroooooooooooom, vroooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeatch! :lol:

Bob...shaved is good...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sold for 16 Ducks...*

Bill Hall,

What.....you didn't win this. Oooooooooooh man this had your name all over it too. 16 Ducks....going, going...GONE.

Oooooh man the Auction is over now...Pittsburghpetey58 won it. Checked his feedback and he is a huge T-Jet Charger fan. Congratulations petey who ever you are...Lucky!

Bob...Bill lives in Washington ...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gotta draw the line somewhere Bob!

Have a whole big bag of painted culls...one more didnt seem that critical.
I'll let Pete chisel all that ancient blue enamel offen' that charger, replate the bumpers, repaint the stripes roof and silver accents. Might even get the glass out without killin' the roof. Some guys have all the fun....LOL!


----------

